# Can u tell gender w/o looking under tail?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Can you guess rather well a cat's gender by behavior and/or face features or other body features?


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't. Especially kittens. We have a a male whose original name was Emma and we changed it to Ricky. Then a male named Popsicle that we thought was a girl, left him Popsicle since it's rather neutral gender-wise. And his sister Nellie, who turned out to be brother. He's still Nellie.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

No. I have a spayed female who's head is more the size of a male, and a neutered male who has a smaller head like a female. I've been fooled a number of times and so have some of my breeder friends. Generally speaking females are smaller all around, but not always.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Catnipcats, that was hilarious!

I guessed right once and wrong once, so 50% correct means "no".


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Unless you check to see if a cat has the family jewels or not is the only way to tell whether a cat is male or female has been my experience after TNRing over 800 cats in our TNR group. large heads or size are not a true indicator of the sex of the cat.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Male/Female*

Type of cat may also _help_ you determine if the cat is male/female: according to a person whose full time job is taking care of feral cats and cats with special needs, orange tabby cats are 80 to 90% male; calico cats, if male, are usually sterile (though I believe most calico cats are female).
The orange tabby we TNR was male.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't know all that, thank you!


----------

